# Wenger Acoustical Shell



## StephIsabel (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello everyone,
Is it possible to rehab/refurbish an acoustical shell? I am working with one that has seen some rough use, and am trying to weigh whether it is worth trying to fix it, or if it is more cost-effective to have a new one installed. 

The current shell is a laminate, two flying side walls and one flying back wall with vertical-storing ceiling pieces. It was custom-built for the space about 30 years ago. It seems to still be sound acoustically but is visually quite beaten.

Thanks!


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 1, 2015)

Need more than paint? Nothing like a ten gallon renovation. If surface is damaged. I think it could be refaced with plastic laminate - but dis-assembly and working in a shop. Cheaper covering? Consider treating panels like a flat, adhering muslin with glue on reverse side, and painting. Think of it as old furniture - not antiques, just old. Think of it as kitchen cabinets - paint/reface or replace. Probably somewhere between 5 and 15 to 1 in terms of cost.

(Think I might know this project....)


----------

